# So many Ariens, feel like I'm lost in a forest



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

My trustworthy 30 or is it 32" Bolens I believe is knocking on the junk man's door. Too bad parts for it are unavailable. But to my dilemma.

I really want to replace my Bolens with a 30 or 32" new machine, currently I'm thinking Ariens although nothing is cast in iron .....yet. There are so many models I am having trouble sorting them out. For instance, Snowblower Direct has an Ariens Platinum 30 with a 414cc engine, model 921040 for $1800 thereabouts.

Home Depot offers a Professional Series 32" model 926039 for $2500. Both of these machines seem to offer identical amenities. Also both had a disc drive system rather than the hydraulics such as seen on a 28" for even more bucks.

Maybe Ariens is being tooo cute and just maybe I should look at something else now that it seems everything is made in China. I forgot the name of something with a 3 letter name but gees, their machines seem as though they are ready to work with excavators. One of them has 4 wheels, two side by side on each side. And that is for less than $2K.

Ideas???

Thanks-

Foggy


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Foggy,

I am not sure what your budget for the new machine is but based on the ones you are looking at it seems like it will buy you a high quality machine. Ariens is a good choice. Regarding the difference between the Platinum series and the Pro series there are differences beyond the features. The Pro series is a heavier duty machine it adds: a taller intake height 23.5", heavier gauge steel auger side panels, a Briggs engine with a much larger fuel tank, a 16" auger instead of 14", a boron steel shave plate and heavier skid shoes. If you want the hydro trans you can usually get the Pro 28 Hydro from a dealer for about $2500. If they still have one available, 32" Hydros are also available at a higher price.

Ariens is a family owned American company and their snowblowers are made in America, though like all snowblower manufacturers today their engines are manufactured in China whether Briggs or LCT which are both quality engines.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you considered a Honda HSS1332AT/ATD....?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

foggysail said:


> Maybe Ariens is being tooo cute and just maybe I should look at something else now that it seems everything is made in China. I forgot the name of something with a 3 letter name but gees, their machines seem as though they are ready to work with excavators. One of them has 4 wheels, two side by side on each side. And that is for less than $2K.


As others have indicated, the good brands of snowblower are not made in China. Ariens and Toro are made in the USA as they always have been, and Honda is making them here as of this year (formerly they were made in Japan).

There does seem to be a new crop of machines made in China, that match the description you gave. Four wheels, large sizes, lots of features at amazingly low prices. They also seem to feature amazingly low quality... find a make and model and Google it and see all the lousy reviews they get. I'm not sure I'd take one of those if it were offered for free... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

I'm with ya on the confusing Ariens lineup though. I wish they had a little "for dummies" thing that explained the differences between the models in a concise fashion.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for your replies! I am going to attempt one last rescue for my Bolen; just hate to part with an old reliable friend.

Here in Massachusetts we always get plenty of snow every season and I must be prepared. Almost 30 years ago when I purchased the Bolen, I wanted reliability, not junk. So if this one last effort on my part fails, then there is going to be a new machine promptly parked in its place.

I do want quality and am prepared to pay for it. The greatest thing previously offerred by Bolen.....and I think John Deere also was the differential that allowed sharp turns to be made effortlessly. And by the way, even they screwed up with that design. Some years ago when mine started giving problems I pulled the differential apart. there was only dried up grease and corrosion packed into the innards. I cleaned it up, added a zerk fitting and pumped it full of grease. I believe the lack of a 10 cent grease fitting along with a maintenance warning would have salvaged that design.

Arien's method of making turns is the best I have seen since the older differential was first implemented. But it is a new design, lets see how it stands the tests of time and weather.

The cheapos from China! China manufacturers like manufacturers everywhere can make decent products although their marketing appears to only target the low end market. I have not read anything positive about the impressive DEK blower. Think Harbor Freight. Some of the things I purchased there are great. Other things are junk.

More later on the Bolen although even if I can get it to limp along, I am closer to replacing it.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Foggy,
> 
> I am not sure what your budget for the new machine is but based on the ones you are looking at it seems like it will buy you a high quality machine. Ariens is a good choice. Regarding the difference between the Platinum series and the Pro series there are differences beyond the features. The Pro series is a heavier duty machine it adds: a taller intake height 23.5", heavier gauge steel auger side panels, a Briggs engine with a much larger fuel tank, a 16" auger instead of 14", a boron steel shave plate and heavier skid shoes. If you want the hydro trans you can usually get the Pro 28 Hydro from a dealer for about $2500. If they still have one available, 32" Hydros are also available at a higher price.
> 
> ...


Great summary. If you have the choice of a Hydro 28 or regular 32 for the same price, get the hydro. Once you go hydro you don't go back. Also with 28" and the biggest engine available you can go at a faster pace than the larger size and have greater maneuverability and easier handling.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

ELaw said:


> I'm with ya on the confusing Ariens lineup though. I wish they had a little "for dummies" thing that explained the differences between the models in a concise fashion.


Thanks so much for your comments and suggestions. For the 2015-2016 season, our team took a hard look at our model mix and was able to reduce the number of models in the Ariens Sno-Thro line. This allows our factory to focus on the highest volume and best-selling models in order to better take care of our customers. We heard your comments and as always appreciate your feedback.

We also have a "Snow Blower Selector" on our website that will help you compare our models. You select your type of use, clearing width and amenities first. Then you can click on "Select to Compare" on the units you are interested in to see a side by side comparison of their features.

If you still have questions, you can contact your local Ariens Dealer or send me a message and I can help you as well.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're going to be tossing in the towel on the Bolens don't hesitate to toss it up on Craigslist as there are folks out there who would love to try and get it back on it's feet again. Also gives you some $$ to put towards the new machine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The current Ariens catalog, that lists model specs, is here:

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/2015 Ariens Snow Catalog.pdf

when you click on that link, it will download the .pdf file to your computer.
or you can right-click on the link, and choose "save link as" to choose the destination directory.

Scot


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Question on the 28" Hydro........does Ariens provide zerk fittings on the augurs for pumping lubrication into the void between the augur drive shaft and the augur assembly????

I just watched a video about a Honda gear box failure caused by frozen (rust) build up in the space between the shafts. The frozen augur shaft/drive shaft prevented the shear bolts from saving the gear box. Further, the mechanic in the video strongly recommended that owners make sure there proper lubrication is provided to prevent such an occurrence EVEN IF THE OWNER HAS TO DISASSEMBLE THE ENTIRE AUGUR UNIT. 

That would be a major task far and above what I believe an owner's responsibility is especially when zerk fittings are in the 10 cent price range.

I HAVE RULED OUT HONDA!!!


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

foggysail said:


> Question on the 28" Hydro........does Ariens provide zerk fittings on the augurs for pumping lubrication into the void between the augur drive shaft and the augur assembly????
> 
> I just watched a video about a Honda gear box failure caused by frozen (rust) build up in the space between the shafts. The frozen augur shaft/drive shaft prevented the shear bolts from saving the gear box. Further, the mechanic in the video strongly recommended that owners make sure there proper lubrication is provided to prevent such an occurrence EVEN IF THE OWNER HAS TO DISASSEMBLE THE ENTIRE AUGUR UNIT.
> 
> ...


I just got a hydro pro 28. If my memory serves me correctly, I believe there are 2 zerks per an auger (4 total, 2 on the left 2 on the right).


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> I just got a hydro pro 28. If my memory serves me correctly, I believe there are 2 zerks per an auger (4 total, 2 on the left 2 on the right).


Gees, THAT IS GOOD NEWS!!! My Bolens also has zerks on the augur. I am getting closer to the 28" Hydro. I thought about the 36 but I see little to gain there because the advertised engine size (420cc) is the same as that used on the 28". So if the 28" operates best with a 420cc, why would Ariens increase the engine's load factor by placing it onto a 36" machine which increases the amount of snow the engine must remove by 28%?

In other words, either the 420cc is too big for a 28" or the 420cc is too small for a 36" machine. Just maybe the 28" is over powered and the 420cc is fine for the 36". Good question for Ariens.

OH-- Noreaster-- you are in a neighboring town, I am in Ashland and once spent years working in Wayland & Sudbury for the local radar company.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Foggy, like noreaster said , I can confirm the zerk fittings for the auger shafts. 2 per side. I have a Pro 32 and my brother a Pro 28. You will not be disappointed with the quality and performance of an Ariens Pro series if you go that route.


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

foggysail said:


> Gees, THAT IS GOOD NEWS!!! My Bolens also has zerks on the augur. I am getting closer to the 28" Hydro. I thought about the 36 but I see little to gain there because the advertised engine size (420cc) is the same as that used on the 28". So if the 28" operates best with a 420cc, why would Ariens increase the engine's load factor by placing it onto a 36" machine which increases the amount of snow the engine must remove by 28%?
> 
> In other words, either the 420cc is too big for a 28" or the 420cc is too small for a 36" machine. Just maybe the 28" is over powered and the 420cc is fine for the 36". Good question for Ariens.
> 
> OH-- Noreaster-- you are in a neighboring town, I am in Ashland and once spent years working in Wayland & Sudbury for the local radar company.


I think its more of Ariens giving you the top of the line engine for the top of the line series. Its likely overkill for the 28, but there is no upgrade to the 21ftlb engine. The gas tank is also huge, nearly 1.5 gal which is a plus for commercial applications. 

Howdy neighbor! I wish the local radar company was not pulling out of the town. I would have loved that commute! If you are favoring buying a hydro ariens, start looking now. When i purchased at the end of OCT, all the local dealers said ariens has sold out of the hydros for the season. I had to find a dealer that had one in stock. Ended up at Boston Lawnmower. They had 36 of the 926053 (hydro pro 28) in stock at the time.


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

PS: what stinks is you just missed the extended warranty promotion that ended on NOV 30. Its was a $350 value.

It also extends the engine warranty to 5 years (factory is 2 years).

--- updated ---
Wrong - seems the promotion warranty is different than the purchased warranty and does not extend the engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Stanley, really poor reviews.










Troy-Bilt Polar blast by MTD









Snow Beast


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

UPDATE!!

I fixed my old trusty Bolens!!! Well, trusty is stretching it a bit. I was soooo pleased with that machine's differential that allowed easy turns and now I understand why it was discontinued. There is a spider gear assembly mounted between the two wheels that are driven by two steel shafts that attach to the spider gears. One shaft is hollow and a 1/2" solid shaft passes through the hollo shaft, spider gears and into about 3" of the shaft for the other wheel. That shaft is solid other than the 3" for the 1/2" shaft.

The idea behind the 1/2" shaft is to make the two driving shafts that attach to the wheels a solid assembly. And in my case.....and I am sure in many other cases....when the 1/2" shaft breaks at the entrance point of the 3" hole, it is impossible to get the broken piece out. I had to place the entire shaft with the hole into my lathe and DRILL OUT THE BROKEN PIECE. I replaced the 1/2" steel shaft with 303 stainless steel. That shaft will not break. OH-- when the shaft broke, each wheel tilted outward at the bottom. Looked similar to the front wheels on a car that badly needs struts and alignment.

Interesting thing about cold round steel. It easily fractures as the temperature goes below freezing. Now isn't that just nice! Most snowblowers are used to move snow and it is COLD!

More on the Bolen. Too many parts are worn to the point where another surprise is immanent. So far here in Massachusetts we are enjoying 60 degree weather but who know what January and February will be like. In any case, I am going to limp through the rest of this season with teh the Bolens. Next spring/summer when good deals can be had, I plan to purchase a 32" Ariens with the modern differential. So I am expecting to spend around $3K for the machine. 

I will post again when I get ready to make my purchase. This is the last season for Mr. Bolens!

Foggy


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

There are some good dealers around here in Ma, Ariens/toro dealer in natick, boston lawn mower in westboro, richey and clapper in subury. I would buy from them before home depot.
Oh ya I can see ashland from my back window.:wavetowel2:


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Does HD even sell the Hydro blowers?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Even if you bought from hd it comes from boston lawn mower and the price is no different. But you would get better/ faster service getting it striaght from the dealer if ever needed.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

69ariens said:


> Even if you bought from hd it comes from boston lawn mower and the price is no different. But you would get better/ faster service getting it striaght from the dealer if ever needed.


Yes.. I believe Boston Lawnmower is the area distributor for Ariens.
I live in Worcester and I do my Honda business with BL.

I got my Ariens at a Worcester dealer simply because the price is the same, but I wanted my selling/servicing dealer closer to my residence. There are plenty of authorized Ariens dealers in the Worcester Area,

Believe it or not, there are no authorized Honda dealers in Worcester other than Home Depot. I do not buy power equipment at Home Depot.

The closest Honda dealers are 146 Supply in Millbury or Boston Lawnmower in Westboro.


----------

